# Sargon of Akkad's TWIS(This Week In Stupid)



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2016)

Thread name says it all. Sargon of Akkad is one of my favorite Youtubers because he is just awesome. The things he takes up and the way he takes them up is refreshing, not to mention at times hilarious.

Yesterday's video:


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 21, 2016)

I think Sargon has a good head on his shoulders and he seems like a very straightforward individual. Which is very refreshing.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

!! This guy is one of my favs on my sub list tbh.


----------

